# good deal on an ESEE 6P knife currently on ama-zon



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I ran upon what I think is a good deal on this knife. Several color variations available, around $115. If my money wasn't being tied up elsewhere I would seriously consider getting one. Don't know how long they'll last. just thought I'd share with those interested.

https://smile.amazon.com/ESEE-Knive...4BKPJX&psc=1&refRID=4N1GQFMH4K5BSYTV060R&th=1


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

While I personally prefer their Number 3 and Number 5, that ESEE 6 could probably get it all done. It's easy to sharpen, and like all of their knives, gets razor sharp with very little work. If you could only take one knife with you, an ESEE fixed blade would be an excellent choice.


----------

